
JetBrains Gogland (Golang IDE) Early Access Preview #7 Released Today - justinclift
https://blog.jetbrains.com/go/2017/03/22/gogland-eap-7-faster-completion-package-rename-2017-1-platform-features-plugin-and-more/
======
justinclift
This release has a bunch of fixes to the debugger, which (for people on OSX
and Windows) helps a lot.

Still some debugging specific things are still not quite right, but it's
definitely usable for the vast majority of daily Go dev work.

